# Real bandsaw



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAND-SAW-48-FAY-EAGEN-SHIP-SAW-/260979377194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc395442a#ht_500wt_1413 Now I hope I did this right- now this is a REAL bandsaw!!!!!!! If I brought this home she would KILL me.......................


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 15, 2012)

:eek2: Do you just stand on a 4' step stool to use it ??


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2012)

I think only really big people get to use it. 3 1/2 tons- now this is a bandsaw. I would be afraid to turn it on.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 15, 2012)

Well it says its a Ship Saw.... I'm wondering if its actually for cutting ships in half :wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2012)

It is big enough!!!


----------



## kweinert (Mar 15, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAND-SAW-48-FAY-EAGEN-SHIP-SAW-/260979377194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc395442a#ht_500wt_1413 Now I hope I did this right- now this is a REAL bandsaw!!!!!!! If I brought this home she would KILL me.......................



Here's shipsaw defined. I think some of you folks could use this. It's basically to let the blade tilt instead of the table so the timbers don't fall off. Given some of the pictures I've seen here it could be real useful.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm surprised it 'only' has a 5 hp motor... 

But that thing is AWESOME!


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 16, 2012)

kweinert said:


> mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAND-SAW-48-FAY-EAGEN-SHIP-SAW-/260979377194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc395442a#ht_500wt_1413 Now I hope I did this right- now this is a REAL bandsaw!!!!!!! If I brought this home she would KILL me.......................
> ...



OF COURSE I could use it..... What I CANT do is;
Afford it.
Transport it.
Power it up.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAND-SAW-48-FAY-EAGEN-SHIP-SAW-/260979377194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc395442a#ht_500wt_1413 Now I hope I did this right- now this is a REAL bandsaw!!!!!!! If I brought this home she would KILL me.......................



now this is a REAL bandsaw!!!!!!! - It does not get any real than that! I am afraid of just going near it!


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 3, 2012)

That thing is huge. I love old iron. I wonder how many digits that monster has claimed over the years.

My brothers, Grandpa and I go to a steam engine days every year in the fall and they have a wood shop on the grounds with a saw like that but only bigger. The one there stands about 18' tall from the bottom to the top of the wheels. I forget how long the blade was but it wasn't measured in inches and it was about 2" wide. When we go back this year I will get pics.


----------



## EricJS (Jul 3, 2012)

SWeeeeeeet. If I was lucky enough to acquire that, I would build an extension onto my garage to house it. I love old iron, too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sort looks like something you should be selling on a metal site instead of a woodworking site. Maybe we could refrain from the ads.


----------

